
Abusing Generative Adversarial Networks to Make 8-bit Pixel Art - denzil_correa
https://medium.com/@ageitgey/abusing-generative-adversarial-networks-to-make-8-bit-pixel-art-e45d9b96cee7#.6n9hqto18
======
kingbirdy
The initial image presented is pretty deceptive considering the author doesn't
explain until the very end that all the characters, health bars, etc., were
all added by them, and the only "generated" part of the image is the tiles,
which they manually sampled and arranged in to a level.

------
marviel
Great article, and description of GANs. Thanks!

